# Can Goldfish & Tropical Fish be Mixed if the Temperature is 73 Degrees?



## Hyperfap (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello. I'm wondering if I can put 2 goldfish along with three loaches, or three hatchetfish in my 20 gallon if the temperature is 73 degrees. I'd have to buy tropical & Goldfish food since they eat differently. But is it possible? I wanted to do JUST tropical in the 20 gallon, but my Goldfish need a bigger home since all they have is a 4 gallon. But the Goldfish alone are so boring... I wanted more of a community.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

No, you should never put goldfish and tropical fish in the same tank. Goldfish prefer to have water room temp, around high 60's where as tropicals like water temp in the high 70's to low 80's depending on the species.

Along with that is that each goldfish should have at least 10g to itself, so 20g for JUST two goldfish. Goldfish also produce high amounts of waste that can be harmful to other tank mates.

The goal of all fish keepers should be to give your pets the ideal environment and do your best to simulate their natural habitat. By putting both goldfish and tropical fish in the same tank you are by no means putting their interests first. This would be a VERY selfish act.


By the way, Please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Hyperfap (Jan 25, 2012)

Kimberly said:


> No, you should never put goldfish and tropical fish in the same tank. Goldfish prefer to have water room temp, around high 60's where as tropicals like water temp in the high 70's to low 80's depending on the species.
> 
> Along with that is that each goldfish should have at least 10g to itself, so 20g for JUST two goldfish. Goldfish also produce high amounts of waste that can be harmful to other tank mates.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm just going to throw in two live plants and some decorations to make the tank a bit more interesting and lively.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

I have had three goldfish in with three clown loaches and two plecos. They were okay until one clown got sick and the biggest goldfish was picking on the sick clown loach. So I had to move the goldfish to my 10 gallon and after a few days I gave them to Farmland who took them for free.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My sister did it for a year when she was young. The water was more like 78. When the goldfish got big enough to eat the other fish, they went to a pond owned by a friend of our parents.

Its not good practice and I won't recommend it. Mixing incompatibles usually means a compromise that makes everyone unhappy.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

As stated you should look into getting rid of the goldfish. Check with Local Fish Stores or pet stores or see if anyone in the area might want them for their pond or something. It's a hard decision to get rid of fish sometimes. But in the end just think of it as getting them a happier home. Goldfish do need at least 10-20g per goldfish. Trust me, I have 6 common "feeder" goldfish that are now 5-8 inches each. I'm going to build an outdoor pond because I have them and they are still growing and the wife insists on not getting rid of them. I started like you with a few in a 5g and then a 14g and then a 55g and now working on pond ideas all because we bought a few cents in feeder goldfish. It's crazy that the cheapest fish can sometimes cost you the most in the long run. 

Also getting rid of them will provide you with less stress of worrying about them and also you can use the small tank as a hospital tank in case you need one or maybe a beta fish or something. 

Good luck.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hyperfap said:


> Thank you. I'm just going to throw in two live plants and some decorations to make the tank a bit more interesting and lively.


Those gold fish will love those live plants. Namnamnam plants for diner


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can mix any fish you want with any other fish you want at any temperature you want..30 degrees F or 300 degrees F ; it doesn't matter....you just have to be ready to accept the consequences of your actions...
the proper researching of your fish will tell you their needs and parameters of a proper healthy life....abide by that...don't do what might be convenient for you at the moment...
you can mix warm water fish with cold water fish...but one or the other will suffer....


----------



## Jammy (Nov 19, 2011)

I've seen my local fish stockist mix goldfish with all sorts of tropical fish, a few tropical fish that can survive coldwater such as the white cloud mountain minnows he also puts in with the coldwater.

So I guess it's possible and they can co-habit with each other. But I reckon it will probably affect them later in life such as reduce their lifespan or open them up for new diseases.


----------

